# Three Pine Tables



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

I recently made three pine tables, all of the same design. Two are distressed (one black, one white) and the third is crackled paint. The tops and knobs are stained and distressed as well.

~Julie~


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job ~Julie~

Good looking wall tables , crackled paint job, I like that look alot...

========


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

I like your tables very much, I'm more into the first two. I'm not into the crackled look, but great job.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

That black one is great. Nice job.

Steve Bolton


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Beautiful work, Julie. Looks like you've got some real artistic talent. 

Neal


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Fine tables*

Fine looking tables Julie. You have been busy. Tell me, were you "distressed"  when you made these tables?


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Do you mind supplying the approx. dimensions?

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Julie. Like the finishs you chose for them gives them rustic used look.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the kind remarks.

The tables are 29 1/2" high and the tops are 36" x 16". It is considered a hall table, the project is from an old Canadian Home Workshop magazine.

~Julie~


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent work Julie, very nice imagination and craftsmanship.

Ed......


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Any special kind of pine.

Thanks. Very nice.

Steve Bolton


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

A very unique finish, and one I have not seen before. They all look good but I like the dark one the best, eye pleasing to me. 

John


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

I buy 4/4 and 8/4 rough pine and do everything from scratch. Here they call it white pine, but I think it may actually be yellow pine? I like the knots!

~Julie~


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Julie said:


> I buy 4/4 and 8/4 rough pine and do everything from scratch. Here they call it white pine, but I think it may actually be yellow pine? I like the knots!
> 
> ~Julie~


You are a person after my own heart, I love the notty pine. I built a notty pine dresser 30 years ago and still in use, by the better half and I.

Great choice of wood!
John


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Simplicity & Style. Shaker maker :sold:


----------

